# H: Dark Angel Space Marine Army W: DE Army Swap (New Only)



## kanebbcksc (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Heresy,

I have found myself in love with the new Dark Eldar models and decided to try and put together a Haemonculi coven. I would like to do an army swap for this lot.... Dark Eldar for my Space Marine Dark Angels Army. Preferably an Army that primarily consists mostly of Haemonculi, Wracks, Grotesques, Talos/Chronos, Raiders/Ravagers, Reavers, Scourges, Venoms, and Razorwing. Now, this is only my basic wants and other Dark Eldar models will be considered in combination... Also I prefer basecoated/unpainted models and will be more than willing to take a loss in this swap. The retail value on this army is roughly $1100; if I can get an army swap of unpainted new Dark Eldar equaling around $500-600 I will be happy to make the trade. Or will also take $$$ as that allows me to get what I want anyway... Of course the best offer I get will be entertained first. 

I am not interested in buying anything just in trades or cash offers.


Basecoated (Chaos Black)

1x Belial Conversion (made from Green stuff, FW Commander Culln, and Dark Angels Upgrade Sprue) (Painted pre-battle of two-heads talking color) (power sword + Storm-bolter)

2x Forgeworld Dark Angel Dreadnoughts (1x Forgeword DCCW, 1x DCCW, 1x Forgeworld Plasma Cannon, 1x Assault Cannon) (2x Custom Bases)

1x Venerable Dreadnought (plastic) (1x Plasma Cannon right arm, 1x Lascannon right arm, 1x DCCW left arm) (Assembled with Dark Angel Upgrade Sprue Dreadnought options)

25x Deathwing Terminators (plastic) (5x are painted Pre Battle of two-heads talking) (4x Thunderhammer + Stormshield) (3x Lightning Claws) (1x Lightning Claws and CML) (3x Power Sword + Storm-Bolter) (8x Powerfist and Storm-Bolter) (1x Storm-Bolter + Chainfist) (1x Company Banner + Chainfist) (1x Assault Cannon, Chainfist, + Apothecary) (3x Assault Cannon + Chainfist) (All assembled with Dark Angel Upgrade Sprue Terminator Options - Shoulder Pads, Legs, Assault Cannons, Storm-Shields [some] and Heraldry)

1x Sammael (Jetbike Model - Metal)

35x Power Armor Dark Angels (plastic) 
(14x Bolters, DA backpacks, bolters and chest plates) 
(2x plasma guns w/ DA backpacks and chest plates) 
(10x Dark Angel Devastators [ 2x Missile Launchers, 2x Heavy Bolters, 2x Plasma Cannons, 2x Lascannons, 1x Multi-Melta, 1x Dark Angel w/ Power Weapon, Plasma Pistol, + Devastator Squad Leader Backpack])
(9x Dark Angel Veterans (plastic / All have robes and DA upgrade sprue packs and weapons) (1x Bolt Pistol + Powerfist; 1x Chainsword + Combat Shield; 1x Bolt Pistol + Chainsword; 1x Plasma pistol + Power Mace; 1x Meltagun; 1x Plasma Pistol, Bolt Pistol, Combat Shield; 1x Backpack DA Banner, bolt pistol, combat shield, powerfist; 1x Bolt Pistol + Powerfist; 1x Power Sword + Plasma Pistol)

1x Whirlwind (DA Icons from upgrade sprues on Model)

1x Vindicator (DA Icons from upgrade sprues on Model)

1x Rhino/Razorback (DA Icons from upgrade sprues on Model) (T/L Assault Cannon)

1x Land Raider (DA Icons from upgrade sprues on Model) (No Hatches / Weapons Glued Down) (Sponsons Pinned for ease of Transport/Weapon Swapping)

1x Land Raider Crusader/Redeemer (DA Icons from upgrade sprues on Model) (No Hatches / Weapons Glued Down) (Sponsons Pinned for ease of Transport/Weapon Swapping)

Assembled / Not Basecoated

Ravenwing (All Plastics / all assembled with Ravenwing Upgrade Sprue Parts)
(6x Ravenwing Bikers - Bike Mounted T/L Bolters, 4x Ravenwing Bikers - Melta Guns / Bike Mounted T/L Bolters, 2x Ravenwing SGTs with 2x Power Swords / Bike Mounted T/L Bolters)
(2x Attack Bikes w/ Multi-meltas)
(1x Land Speeder w/ Missiles and Multi-melta)
(1x Land Speeder w/ Assault Cannon and Heavy Bolter)

Also Included is Huge bag of Dark Angel Upgrade Sprue Bits from multiple boxes of Dark Angel Veterans and Ravenwing Battleforces (fills up almost half of a ziploc freezer bag), and the Dark Angel Codex

This army is in a Sabol Motor Pool Transport Bag with foam inserts - Very Well Protected (All my Armies make their way into one of these bags!)

Here some pics of the army...


----------

